
What Happened to Internet.org, Facebook's Grand Plan to Wire the World? - deegles
https://www.wired.com/story/what-happened-to-facebooks-grand-plan-to-wire-the-world/
======
Marysville
I wonder if Elon deliberately blew up Zuck's satellite.

